# what year toyota rear end do you use for a 64 impa



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

can anybody help with the question want to do the toyota swap i called bmh and they really couldnt tell me any help would be good thx


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Mar 8 2011, 03:32 PM~20043682
> *can anybody help with the question want to do the toyota swap i called bmh and they really couldnt tell me any help would be good thx
> *



damn thats a shock black magic is great with question usually. well i just did the swap. i got my rearend from a 93 tacoma 1 ton 4 cyc its has the 5 lugs. and its 58in from hub to hub. so ur able to run skirts and three wheel. for more info do a search on here for tacoma rearends and the topic will come up.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

yah they will not tell you because they want to sell you one you want a 1993 toyota truck you do not want the 1 ton because it is a 3:90 to 1 gear ratio you want to try fore a 3:07 gear ratio if you are rollin on 13's if you have 14's 3:58 gear ratio


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Mar 8 2011, 07:17 PM~20045768
> *yah they will not tell you because they want to sell you one you want a 1993 toyota truck you do not want the 1 ton because it is a 3:90 to 1 gear ratio you want to try fore a 3:07 gear ratio if you are rollin on 13's if you have 14's 3:58 gear ratio
> *


how can u tell which is which ? As far as 1 ton ect....


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Mar 8 2011, 07:00 PM~20045205
> *damn thats a shock black magic is great with question usually. well i just did the swap. i got my rearend from a 93 tacoma 1 ton 4 cyc its has the 5 lugs.  and its 58in from hub to hub. so ur able to run skirts and three wheel. for more info do a search on here for tacoma rearends and the topic will come up.
> *


thanks for the info i found one from a 91 tacoma 2wd but the guy said it is 49inchs seems kinda short to me guess i will keep looking dam this sucks


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 8 2011, 08:26 PM~20046499
> *how can u tell which is which ? As far as 1 ton  ect....
> *


the wrecking yard will keep the axles taged and they know 
and if you are not getting it off of a wrecking yard there are numbers that identify them on the truck 1 tons are on flat beds and motor homes usually with a bolt on dually adapter


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Mar 8 2011, 09:01 PM~20046798
> *thanks for the info i found one from a 91 tacoma 2wd but the guy said it is 49inchs seems kinda short to me guess i will keep looking dam this sucks
> *


it is the same as a 1993 go get it he was brobably measureing from inside of the drum to inside the drum i just measured mine and from inside to inside is 49 outsode to outside is 56 take yore tape measure and check it out


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Mar 8 2011, 07:17 PM~20045768
> *yah they will not tell you because they want to sell you one you want a 1993 toyota truck you do not want the 1 ton because it is a 3:90 to 1 gear ratio you want to try fore a 3:07 gear ratio if you are rollin on 13's if you have 14's 3:58 gear ratio
> *


 :uh: 

that's total bullshit bro. i give out this info several times a week. and the only reason im able to do that is because about 8 years ago ron explained it to me. its no secrete anymore. 


no Toyota rear end is a direct bolt for anything other than an impala. its not as easy as finding a rear end and welding on mounts. the research is something each person needs to do for there selves. its not a single answer question for the most part.


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Mar 9 2011, 07:49 AM~20049224
> *it is the same as a 1993 go get it he was brobably measureing from inside of the drum to inside the drum i just measured mine and from inside to inside is 49 outsode to outside is 56 take yore tape measure and check it out
> *


THANKS BRO ill go get it today he only wants a $100 for it i guess its atoyota rear end for the 64. :biggrin: and y dose he got to get all but hurt about it we are just saying the truth i called and when i asked him he said I THINK ITS LIKE 55" I KINDA FORGOT . its all good dont need there help you guys answered my?s


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Mar 9 2011, 07:17 AM~20049303
> *THANKS BRO ill go get it today he only wants a $100 for it i guess its atoyota rear end for the 64.  :biggrin:  and y dose he got to get all but hurt about it we are just saying the truth i called and when i asked him he said I THINK ITS LIKE 55" I KINDA FORGOT . its all good dont need there help you guys answered my?s
> *



that's a killer price. scoop that up ..... but hey just because the guy answering the phone dint know the exact number off the top of his head dont down the company as a whole please. 


but like i said in my above post if you have any questions hit me up. you will also need the flange work done to accept a chevy drive line joint. 


none of what i said was meant to disrespect anyone. im sorry you had a bad experience when you called. no one is conspiring to keep the yota swap a secret. good luck your going to love it once installed


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

this shows i little info on what to look for in junkyards for gear ratio. when the rears in the truck anyways. 

http://www.brian894x4.com/Gearratiosanddiffs.html


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

here is a site were we are talking about the specifics in years and ratios
http://www.customtacos.com/forum/showthrea...46153#Post51568


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 9 2011, 10:26 AM~20050039
> *here is a site were we are talking about the specifics in years and ratios
> http://www.customtacos.com/forum/showthrea...46153#Post51568
> *


thanks bro yes i will be needing the yoke part for the shaft aswell how much dose that go for but i notice you said 93 and up the one they are selling me is a 91


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Mar 9 2011, 12:01 PM~20050684
> *thanks bro yes i will be needing the yoke part for the shaft aswell how much dose that go for but i notice you said 93 and up the one they are selling me is a 91
> *


it's not always ron that answers the phone or sometimes their really busy. so dont take one phone call the wrong way... when i did my swap i called like 4 times before i got ron on the phone and told him that i was doing the swap and he basically broke it down to me and sold me the yoke adapter. after one of the other guys told me they dont sell it separate. all in all i would shop there again. plus the one they sell ready to just swap out isnt to bad i thinks its 650 plus shipping with drum brakes and 950 for disc brakes. and the yoke adapter was 40 or 50 bucks thru bmh.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

who runs the 1 ton v6 axle? I heard its pretty close to the stock length , I ain't going to run skirts, anybody know the length and the gear ratio?

i don need the rear end to be really short


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 9 2011, 06:51 AM~20049232
> *:uh:
> 
> that's total bullshit bro. i give out this info several times a week. and the only reason im able to do that is because about 8 years ago ron explained it to me. its no secrete anymore.
> ...


then ron likes you better than me because a year ago i talked to him and he acted like it was top seakret and just wanted me to buy his i decided to do it on my own because i did not want to pay fore truck shipping and i am a fairly good fabricator so i did it


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Is the Toyota Tacoma a straight bolt on, is there any type of welding needed, thanx for the info


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tight


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

more welding


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:cheesy: ttttttttttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Solorio+May 2 2011, 03:24 PM~20468303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry if I've offend some, but I spent 3-4 years researching it, and workin out the bugs... And offering it as a bolt in with minor fab work needed...So yeah I guess I do tend to not spill the beans  :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Mar 9 2011, 11:01 AM~20050684
> *thanks bro yes i will be needing the yoke part for the shaft aswell how much dose that go for but i notice you said 93 and up the one they are selling me is a 91
> *


36 bucks for driveline adapter


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Koo bro thanx for the info, I'm just gonna take my rear end off my 63 and take it to cooks machine shop to get it shorten and it should be a lot easier to go thru, thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 10:09 PM~20472368
> *No it is not a direct bolt-in. There is alot of cutting and welding that is needed. This is why I really dont give out all the info???? I did it a few times, and the guy calls me 20 fuckin times crying that the driveline hits, or the axle is not square under the car, or it is an older axle, and it hits the sring pocket.
> 
> We do offer it fairly inexpensive with all the geometry figured out,JIG weldede tabs so every axle is the same and right on point.... and with all the correct components.
> ...


How much horsepower can those things handle? Can you get them with posi differentials?


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

The carrier and axle are good for 500-600 hp... Posi is an upgrade that can be done for around the same as doing a Ford 9... There are some axles we can get that are from the 1 ton tocoma's that have 32 spline axles, but most common is 30 spline (i think) 

We've only done 1 or 2 with posi's, most loweridas aint trying to do burn outs...LOL ..plus with that kinda of H.P you'll just twist spoke out the rims...Been there done that


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> The carrier and axle are good for 500-600 hp... Posi is an upgrade that can be done for around the same as doing a Ford 9... There are some axles we can get that are from the 1 ton tocoma's that have 32 spline axles, but most common is 30 spline (i think)
> 
> We've only done 1 or 2 with posi's, most loweridas aint trying to do burn outs...LOL ..plus with that kinda of H.P you'll just twist spoke out the rims...Been there done that


Even Dayton's ? Cause I'm sure they build spoke rims for lots of cars with horse power


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> The carrier and axle are good for 500-600 hp... Posi is an upgrade that can be done for around the same as doing a Ford 9... There are some axles we can get that are from the 1 ton tocoma's that have 32 spline axles, but most common is 30 spline (i think)
> 
> We've only done 1 or 2 with posi's, most loweridas aint trying to do burn outs...LOL ..plus with that kinda of H.P you'll just twist spoke out the rims...Been there done that


damn we done some burnouts in our days never did anything to the rims but then again they were original zeniths I wouldnt try that with chinas it might send my rim into the back seat lol


----------



## DYNO13 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------

